# Please share you stories about sleeping/anxiety/antidepressant meds.



## fromblisstothis (May 17, 2012)

Just wondering if you would share your experience about going to see the Doctor for anxiety/sleeping medications – perhaps even antidepressants? Have any of you felt the need because you are going through this? At what point in the process did you say enough is enough – and go to the Doctor? How long did you have to take them for?

I realize every situation is different – and everyone deals with their situation differently – but I would love it if some of you could share your experiences.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

I had xanax in my 20's as I had some panic attacks for a while, lasted maybe 8 months

then used ativan for about 3 months post dday

both drugs can be addicting so it's important to take as directed and recognize when you dont need them anymore


----------



## manvsmonster (May 22, 2012)

Hi. I'm new here so I hope you don't mind my responding. My situation is a bit different and so maybe in return you can also help me.  I've been married to my husband for 15 years and we have three children. Long story short, he grew up with a narcissistic father and his parents didn't have the greatest marriage. We got married and our then 2 year old got sick with cancer. Left her paralyzed but she is cancer free. Anyway, just recently, he had a breakdown and ended up on Cymbalta (60 mg.) I know it wasn't easy for him to go talk to the Dr. but I'm glad that he did. Well, we're also self emloyed and recently, his prescription ran out so he stopped cold turkey. I kept telling him to go back to the doc and get a permanent prescription. He didn't. I noticed when he was on it, that his mood was much more subdued and he didn't anger very easily. NOW, he gets mad over EVERYTHING! I almost can't stand to be around him. Like, if his day is going to be ruined, then so is mine! 

I would stronly urge anyone considering taking an anti-depressant to never quit cold turkey. It did affect him sexually....as it was more difficult to climax but on the flipside, it made him feel emotionally better. Sorry to ramble and hope that helps.


----------



## justabovewater (Jun 26, 2011)

I've been on one A/D or another for the past twenty something years, so I had already been taking them for a long time before our separation. I did find that even though I was already on meds during the roughest part of this I needed to have additional meds added including an anti anxiety. I'll be on meds for the rest of my life. I'm guessing it would probably do you some good to see a dr. about getting on something until you're through this mess. They'll probably suggest six months to a year at the least and definitely come off of them slowly.You have to be able to function and I know when depression and anxiety strike me I am completely out of commission.

Good luck and keep us posted on your success....because it WILL get better.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

This spring I got some Olanzapine when I started having allergic reactions and also severe stress (found boyfriend in a coma, brain hemorrhage, hostile angry sister of his...blahblahblah). It worked well as antihistamine and sedative at low dose but had a prolactin effect, made me feel pregnant, very. Even at low dose. That hadn't happened before. Surprise. :-(

Switched to Quetiapine another new-age drug, At high doses closer up to 800 it's an antipsychotic at low doses it's an antihistamine, then a sedative, then picks up dopamine and serotonin to act as a mood stabilizer, after that range is when it's an antipsychotic. Started out at 50 mg leveled out at 300. Good stuff, especially if you have allergies. I have severe birch pollen allergies, it's high season here and have only had a couple breakthrough attacks. I sleep really well at night. In fact, so well I almost hate that it can work like that. I fall asleep almost guaranteed within 1/2 hour of taking it. I'm a little groggy when I wake up in the morning and can't speak very well for about 1/2 hour but the alternative is to have my lungs filled with fluid and my sinuses compressing my brain and adrenaline coursing through my body and being agitating. 

It's one of those drugs where 100 mg is not twice the effect of 50 mg, the effect and use is really different at different doses of the drug. Very interesting how it seeks affinities in the brain, attaches to histamines first. Good stuff. It seems to help my short term memory issues as well, along with helping my math brain recover.

Apparently this Rx is known as Q-Ball in the prison system, lol. I got it from the VA, they did all the bloodwork to keep an eye on side effects. 


Anyway, if you have allergies as well as the need for sleep and sedation during the day without being groggy (after the first half hour) this Rx might be the thing for you.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Over the past 20+ years I've tried many different meds. I struggle with depression and ptsd. I never lasted more than 6 weeks because the side affects were worse than the symptoms they were prescribed to treat. My sister is presently on Prozac and loves it. So everyone is different.

I've since chosen to beat this with therapy alone. However I do have a prescription for Lexapro that I will absolutely take when my negative thoughts run rampant. I like this med because it works quickly (4 days). Usually once I'm back thinking clearly I can quit taking it. My best friend took this med while she was in the worst part of her divorce. She also has Zanax to help on bad days - court appearances, meetings with her attorney's, etc. She rarely takes it now but in the beginning she said it was a godsend.

If you need meds ask for them. It's not like you have to take them forever. They will likely start you out on such a low dose that coming off when the crisis has passed is easy.


----------

